

Ellen Page may sue Sony over video game nudity - greenvaio
http://gaoom.com/2013/10/24/ellen-page-supposedly-suing-sony-and-quantic-dream-for-nude-scene-in-beyond-two-souls/

======
rocky1138
No one else? OK I'll take one for the team. Anyone got a link to the video? :P

